
Ask HN: What does mid level product manager comp look like in SF? - zzzcarrot
I&#x27;m interviewing with a non-FAANG that gave me a range of $250-$350k per year in SF for a product manager role. Is that average or low?  This is with 5+ years of tech experience
======
exogeny
That seems crazy high to me, personally.

~~~
zzzcarrot
Yeh but its specific to bay area. For bay area with the crazy taxes and living
cost it's not as much as you'd think.

~~~
imustbeevil
300K - (130K taxes) - (70K rent) - (10K food) - (40K w/e other
expenses/spending) = still saving 50K/yr.

Maybe that isn't as much as I'd think, but that sure looks like putting the
25th percentile's entire salary in the bank.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affluence_in_the_United_States...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affluence_in_the_United_States#Top_percentiles_of_income)

------
quantisan
Try this
[https://www.levels.fyi/?compare=Google,Facebook,Microsoft&tr...](https://www.levels.fyi/?compare=Google,Facebook,Microsoft&track=Product%20Manager)
You can add location and experience filters.

------
mceachen
Just FYI, unless the company is eminently filing for an IPO, or is already
public, I would not include RSU as a liquid benefit.

It is (unfortunately) likely that the stock will be worth something
approximating zero in a couple years, rather than maintaining or increasing
from the current funding valuation.

You should also consider burn rate, current runway, and health of competition.

~~~
zzzcarrot
public company

------
derangedHorse
I know it wasn’t one of your options, but I would say high (just going off
what some of my PM friends make so I could be wrong).

~~~
zzzcarrot
Thats total all in so including Base + RSU vesting per year + Bonus. Is that
what your all in make?

~~~
FreakLegion
For your YOE the low end of the range is somewhere between low and average,
and the high end is high. Specific business and technology results should
drive the negotiation though, not YOE. If YOE is your lever, I'd expect you to
land in the bottom third.

My sense of low and high here is relative to other offers, not compensation
generally (i.e. what you'd find on levels.fyi). Plenty of people with roughly
the same YOE make a lot more thanks to RSU appreciation.

------
RickS
That's at least a bit north of average, IME.

PM friends of mine are in the 150-180 range for base pay. Can't speak to
equity comp.

~~~
zzzcarrot
Thats total all in so including Base + RSU vesting per year + Bonus

------
ultrasaurus
It's on the higher end for 5 years, but it depends on a lot of factors -- if
you're really concerned it's low, get multiple offers.

------
algaeontoast
Damn, I'm switching to product mgmt as soon as I can!

~~~
zzzcarrot
That's all in, not base lol so a lot of it is stock

------
pkaye
What is the base salary?

~~~
zzzcarrot
Not sure as I don't have an offer. Thats total all in so including Base + RSU
vesting per year + Bonus

